# Working from home is hard



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

....especially when you have this face staring at you, begging for attention!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous photo


----------



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

This is how we do it...I'm afraid we aren't much more successful!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm working from home today too and Cash wants to help. When he's not helping on the computer, he's keeping a look out for the delivery driver that we are waiting for...


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac lays on my keyboard! ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's my guy moping cuz I'm home but we aren't playing!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else but I'm SO jealous you get to work from home. I've been looking forever for something that's at least partially telecommute but am not having any luck.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Steel city... I get one day of telework a week. I make the most of it! Took me six years to find this position, but I thank my lucky stars for it!


----------

